# advice on food plots for North Dakota



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Just wondering if i could get some advice. On what brands and kinds of food plots work well in north Dakota. I have not yet tested the soil, but it looks dry, and rocky.

any help would be great.


----------



## 2boysnbusy (Dec 7, 2010)

A pile of apples works great.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

thats great advice thanks uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I know you mentioned you haven't tested the soil yet but i'd start there. I am a big fan of Biologic and have had great success with their blends. I'm in SW MN so the soil is different but I really like the stuff. Give it a soil test if you can and then give Biologic a call or shoot them an email. They were pretty helpful to me when I told them my situation. Good luck!


----------

